# Bee Pollen-ate



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Do you have a recipe you can share? Never heard of Bee Pollen-ate.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

I thought you were making your own?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

From reading Ian's blog, Pollen-ate comes from the same company that provides Ian's farm cattle feed supplements, _Alltech_.
http://www.alltech.com/about/our-story
Alltech produces feed related products for a variety of animals, but there is nothing about bee supplements or Pollen-ate on that website.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Ian, a mortar bit to me is a tungsten tipped bit for drilling into bricks or mortar, how do you manage to mix with that.
Johno


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

John it a mortar mixing attachment which attaches onto a drill for mixing mortar.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> From reading Ian's blog, Pollen-ate comes from the same company that provides Ian's farm cattle feed supplements, _Alltech_.
> http://www.alltech.com/about/our-story
> Alltech produces feed related products for a variety of animals, but there is nothing about bee supplements or Pollen-ate on that website.


Apparently I had the first 5 bags of this in Canada. My feed nutritionist was for feedback. I just got 1000kg of it yesterday straight from the mill. 
Bit expensive but boy, is it ever user friendly. 
Mixes like water and when it sets up it reminds me of a cake like mousse. Mixed with HFCS and it does not dry out.

My bees devoured it last spring through our June dearth. 
$230 a bag I believe...I get a farm business price...


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

hex0rz said:


> I thought you were making your own?


Yes and happy as such 
BUT I need a $5000 mixer if I want to keep it up. 
AllTech is the leader in yeast production world wide. They provide our livestock with a supplement program which has paid back in dividends with fertility and productivity.
I'm just trying to stretch some of that same philosophy down into my bee operation


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

beesohappy said:


> Do you have a recipe you can share? Never heard of Bee Pollen-ate.


I don't sell this **** but I do mix it. Cut it with 1:1.5 supp:HFCS , add a bit of veg oil


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Whoa! How big is this $230 bag? 2000 lbs, right?


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Ian are you feeding for carbs and protein inside the hive? I am in a nectar dearth but they still bring in pollen, so I will start feeding syrup in September so that they can produce winter bees.
Johno


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm feeding both carbs and protein.
what kind of pollen?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Right on. Just made a batch of high protein homemade subs with vegs oil
yesterday too.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Ian we still have field hawkweed and a lot of crepe myrtle they seem to be getting a bright yellow pollen from that but no nectar, also early goldenrod and clematis. Hives are full of bees that get into a robbing frenzy at the drop of honey. I also have a little buckwheat so they seem to scrounge pollen without a problem. The only flow we get here is late April to early June if we are lucky, not so lucky this year for some reason black locust did not flower. So really I do not want the bees brooding up at the moment, I would like them to start brooding up later in September for winter bees. Do you guys up north still have work for your bees, do you get fall flows.
Johno


----------



## MJC417 (Jul 26, 2008)

How can you tell if the bees are eating or removing the feed?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

John we are pointed directly towards winter


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

FYI
Price adjustment , $199 per 25 kg bag


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

MJC417 said:


> How can you tell if the bees are eating or removing the feed?


 Hives that remove patty will leave scraps on the bottom board and put the front entrance


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Ian said:


> FYI
> Price adjustment , $199 per 25 kg bag


 Is this still cost effective over making your own? That's allot of money for feed...


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Whoever said that beekeeping is cheap. You have to spend money to make honey!
Feed the bees to make more honey. With honey you will make more money.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Getting a bag of this to try, hoping to get the hang of mixing it up for next season. Alltech is very helpful and really does look after the customer no matter how small. I have never been treated so well over the phone. It has been a bit of a hassle to get access to the product but I think we worked out the kinks and we should have no problems getting what we need from now on.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

beepro said:


> Right on. Just made a batch of high protein homemade subs with vegs oil
> yesterday too.


hey Beepro! What was the recipe you made?


----------



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

Ian said:


> Just mixed up a 160 lbs batch of Bee Pollen-ate with a hand drill and a mortar bit in 5 min.
> It sets up like a mousse cake like patty. Bees devour it.


Ian I would be interested to know how effective you thought the pollen-ate was. I fed it this winter. I was really impressed with how soft the patties were and the bees seem to be taking it well. Do you think it generated more brood than other subs? Thanks


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

My hives look fantastic this fall
And sittIng content right now
There are lots of factors in play here, bit they all contribute to the final equation


----------

